# FR: there - y / là / là-bas



## garavak

Hello...
I think the proper way to say: I will be there is...Je serai là. Buy why not...J'y serai. When do you use "Y" instead of "là" when referring to "there"? I'm going there is : J'y vais. Why not Je vais là. Thanks for the help!!!!

Chuck

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. Regarding the special case of _aller_ in the future or conditional, see FR: I will/would go there - j'irai(s) là-bas - pronom "y" ?


----------



## DDT

"Je serai là/là-bas" (depending on context) can be replaced with "J'y serai", just a matter of style IMHO
"J'y vais" can be replaced with "Je vais là-bas" since là-bas corresponds to "(over) there", to a place far from who's speaking (you cannot but "go" somewhere else  ); you cannot say "Je vais là" since "là" corresponds to "here"

Hope it helps,

DDT


----------



## marget

I think that _j'y vais_ means I'm going ...there (to a place that has been previously mentioned or that is implied)), but how does _là_ correspond to here if one were to say "Je vais là"? I also feel that one cannot say "Je vais là", I just don't understand how là could mean here.


----------



## FrançoisXV

Well... DDT is not perfectly right...
I'll be there can translate both with "là or y" except in some cases, where one is better than the other.
don't know if there is a rule, i guess that if you are lasting, preferred use of là, and if you are moving, preferred use of Y.
(but both seems correct)

-Demain, je compte sur ton aide.
-ne t'inquiète pas, je serai là.

-n'oublie pas, rendez-vous devant la gare à 7 heures et demie.
-ne t'inquiète pas, j'y serai.

I'm going there:
-vas au marché (m'acheter des légumes.)
-d'accord, j'y vais. (not je vais là)

Showing something on a map: je vais là (not j'y vais) because là means here
Here = ici, là   and there = là-bas

j'y vais pour faire quelquechose.
je vais là pour faire quelquechose. (in fact, -bas is dropped) 
common use, but I don't know if it is perfect french.


----------



## anangelaway

Yes I agree, exactly as you said 
_j'y vais pour faire quelquechose.
je vais là pour faire quelquechose. (in fact, -bas is dropped_
And this is what DDT meant by là as là-bas.

_In Je vais là, là means here and not there, which 'there' here would be 'là-bas''. 


_


----------



## tainted1899

Salut! 

Je ne suis pas très claire sur l'utilisation du pronom 'y'.

In which situations should one use 'y' and 'là' to represent 'there'?

For eg, if I were to say 'he was not there', is it 'il n'était pas là' or should it be 'il n'y était pas'?
et aussi, would 'i have many friends there' be 'j'ai beaucoup d'amis là' or 'j'y ai beaucoup d'amis'?

Merci encore pour l'aide!!


----------



## Jul

Je pense que les 2 sont correctes.

J apporterais cependant une precision pour ta 3eme traduction :
j'ai beaucoup d'amis là bas. - over there

[…]


----------



## l'instant_X

Yes, sometimes I don't know when it is appropriate to use "la" for "there", or "y".  What is the rule/guideline? For example, if someone asks, "etes-vous chez toi?", would I respond, "oui, je suis la" or "oui, j'y suis". This is just one example, as I am constantly confused about this. Is it a question of emphasis? Merci bien!


----------



## heydzatsmi

For me there are not a big difference.
But we often say : "j'y suis" when we finally arrived (at this place) after some effort.
And we often say "je suis là" when someone is searching you... "Où es tu?" Je suis là

At this question "Es tu chez toi?"
I think we would just answer : "Oui"
or "Oui, je suis chez moi"

If you have any questions, you can ask me.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi.
The difference is as follows :
Y acts like a pronoun : You use it as you would use the word "it" if you do not want to repeat the last mentioned thing :
So, if you are asking "es-tu chez toi", you would answer, "j'y suis", because y stands for "chez moi".
On the other hand, "là" always refer to a place you are pointing (at least mentally) with your finger. Unlike in english, it cannot replace a previously mentionned place.


----------



## hoborg

Salut, je lis ce site depuis longtemps mais j'ecrit pour la premiere fois 

Quelle est exactement la difference entre 'y' et 'là' ? Je sais qu'on peut dire :

_Je dois y aller en velo._

Est-ce qu'on peut egalement dire:

_Je dois aller là en velo_ ? Je ne pense pas.

Excusez-moi l'absence d'accents mais je n'ai pas de clavier francais.


----------



## butterflyclouds

"y" est utilisé pour remplacer "là", dans ce contexte-ci. Prends par exemple la phrase "Je dois me rendre à cet endroit." 

Si ça a déjà été mentionné, dans une conversation, par exemple, on peut dire: "Je dois m'y rendre." et "y" remplacera "à cet endroit".

J'espère avoir pu être assez claire. ^_^;


----------



## pruna

Oui, c'est la même chose, mai il es plus courant de dire  je dois y aller à vélo.
[…]
Y équivaut à là , dans ce lieu  (avec une valeur adverbiale): j'y vais ou à une préposition (généralement 'à') suivie de 'cela, cette chose' (avec une valeur pronominale): n'y comptez pas; penses-y


----------



## mogedon

Bonjour tout le monde.

When translating 'there', when is y and là used?

exemple: _They went there_

Ils sont allés là    ou   Ils y sont allés

Is there a difference depending on the vicinity of the speaker to the object?


Merci beaucoup


----------



## demdem

On dira soit "ils y sont allés", soit "ils sont allés là-bas". 
Dans le cas "ils sont allés là-bas", on comprend que le lieu où ils sont allés est loin du narrateur: effectivement, il y a une idée de distance. 
"ils y sont allés" est plus neutre : on ne sait pas s'ils sont allés loin ou pas.


----------



## tilt

You also can say _Ils sont allés là_, but it implies you're point out the place they went to.


----------



## john_riemann_soong

Physically pointing (with hand movements, etc.), or just explicitly specifying?


----------



## demdem

Yes indeed, "ils sont allés là" would be correct if you point with your finger the place where they have been.

In fact, the translation of "they went there" depends on what you want to emphasize. 
1. Either you want to focus on the fact that *they went *somewhere (to a party, or to a conference, or whereever) --> Ils y sont allés. 
2. Or you want to stress *the place* where they have been --> Ils sont allés là (I would say that if I had to show the place on a map) / Ils sont allés là-bas (I would say that if I had to show the place in the landscape, and if the place is a bit far from me - let's say more than 10 meters). 

This is what I understand as a French-native-speaker.


----------



## verbivore

When referring to location, it seems they are interchangeable. Is this so?

Il les y a laissés. 
Il les a laissés là. 

When speaking I sometimes forget to insert the "y", so I cover this up by saying "là" at the end instead. No one has ever corrected me on this; thus I assume "y" and "là" are interchangeable in these types of contexts. 

Thank you.


----------



## jann

Both of your example sentences are correct, and both mean, "He left them there."  So yes, both _là _and _y_ mean "there."  The difference being that _là _could not precede the verb the way _y _does, and _y_ cannot be placed at the end of a sentence as  _là _can.   This is because _y_ is a pronoun, while  _là_ is an adverb.


----------



## itka

They mean not exactly the same.

_Je suis allée au jardin ---> j'y suis allée_, but not : *je suis allée là.
_Je vais souvent à Paris ---> j'y vais souvent_, but not : *je vais souvent là
_J'ai des amis à Paris ---> j'y ai des amis_, but not : *j'ai des amis là.

"_Assieds-toi là _!" is different from "*assieds-toi-z-y !"

In the examples verbivore gave, the sentences are both correct but the meanings are not the same.
Il les y a laissés ---> il les a laissés au jardin (upper mentionned)
il les a laissés là ---> here, the place I'm showing.
là is called a "déictique" i.e. it has no meaning but the one you show when you speak.

Hem ! I'm afraid my explanations are not very clear... Be sure anyway, these two words are different and you cannot replace one by the other.

I wish to precise that this sign : ***  means : the following sentence or expression is NOT correct (written after a question I received)


----------



## verbivore

Ok. How about this then:

Êtes-vous allé à Paris? Réponse:

1) Non, je n'y suis jamais allé.
2) Non, je ne suis pas allé là.

Tous les deux marchent? Tous les deux se traduisent semblablement.


----------



## itka

verbivore said:


> 1) Non, je n'y suis jamais allé.
> 2) Non, je ne suis pas allé là.


----------



## verbivore

C'est bien ce que je pensais que vous diriez, mais ils se traduisent de même en anglais. Comme tel, en parlant, ne serais-je pas compris tout de même? Merci.


----------



## Lullah

Si, on te comprendrait. Même si à la rigueur, "je ne suis jamais allé là-bas" serait légèrement mieux, avec le là-bas en fin de phrase donc... Ca ne me semble vraiment pas être une grande faute, mais dans ce contexte la tournure en y est effectivement plus appropriée!


----------



## jann

itka said:
			
		

> They mean not exactly the same.


I'm sorry, I should have been clearer.  I didn't mean to say that the sentences are identical.  I should have said that they will both mean be translated as, "He left them there."

But now, to be clear, a little correction about what we would say in English:


			
				itka said:
			
		

> _il les a laissés là_ ---> here there, the place I'm showing.


or_
il les a laissés là ici_ ---> here, the place I'm showing.


----------



## star5432

I know the usuage of "y" and "là" in the sentence structure (generally "y" precedes the verb and "là" is put after, no?) but I was wondering if one is more formal or better to use in certain contexts.  For me, I tend to always use "là" because it is less confusing!


----------



## Bléros

No one is more formal than the other, but 'y' refers to an already mentioned word.

-_Dois-je mettre la nourriture sur la table?_
-_Non, je l'y ai déjà mise.
_
'Là' refers to an unmentioned, unspecified location. You can also use 'là' with 'bas', making 'là-bas' (over there).

_-Ne vas pas là ! Ces chiens te mourdront.
-De quoi tu parles? Où sont ces chiens méchants?
-Dans le jardin.
-Vraiment? Alors, je n'y irai pas. _(OR... _Je n'irai pas là-bas_.)


----------



## itka

Bléros said:


> _Alors, je n'y irai pas. _(OR... _Je n'irai pas là-bas_.)


We don't say "je n'*y* *i*rais pas"... "y" doesn't match with the vowel "i".
In that case we avoid to use a pronoun. We drop it or we use the complete phrase :
_- Alors je n'irai pas !
- Alors je n'irai pas dans ce jardin !_

I wouldn't say : "je n'irai pas _là-bas_."
là-bas : is a place far from here (or far in my mind)
_"Mon ami est parti en Amérique.
- Ah bon ? Qu'est-ce qu'il fait là-bas ?"

"Où est Paul ? 
- Au fond du jardin
- Qu'est-ce qu'il fait là-bas ?"
_
[…]


----------



## star5432

So you're saying to omit the "y" when it proceedes a vowel, or is it jus the vowel "i"?  Also, I've heard the "là-bas" thing before; I'd equate it to the English "over there."

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> I wouldn't say : "je n'irai pas _là-bas_."



Why wouldn't _là-bas_ be suitable? To me it is a good alternative to _y_:

_— Es-tu déjà allé à Paris ?
__— Non, j'irai *là-bas* l'année prochaine._

Anyway I agree that it is often possible to simply drop that _y_:

_— Es-tu déjà allé à Paris ?
__— Non, j'irai l'année prochaine._



star5432 said:


> So you're saying to omit the "y" when it proceedes a vowel, or is it jus the vowel "i"?


Just the vowel _i_ because of the hiatus…

_Il y *i*rait s'il le pouvait._ (hiatus) → _Il irait s'il le pouvait._
_Il y *e*st bien._ 
_Il y *a* un lac devant ma maison._ 

Anyway I'm not sure it is always possible to omit it…


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> Why wouldn't _là-bas_ be suitable? To me it is a good alternative to _y_:
> _— Es-tu déjà allé à Paris ?
> __— Non, j'irai *là-bas* l'année prochaine._



So... you agree with me ... I told that "là-bas" was fitting for a place far from here... I assumed that the garden Bléros spoke about was not so far...


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> So... you agree with me ... I told that "là-bas" was fitting for a place far from here... I assumed that the garden Bléros spoke about was not so far...


To me it doesn't need to be far… In other words, _là-bas_ would also be fine for the garden example even if that garden is very close.

In short, as suggested by Star5432, I think _là-bas_ is indeed very similar to _over there_…


----------



## itka

Alors là, ça m'inquiète ! 
Si tu es dans la chambre d'un appartement, est-ce que tu pourrais dire :
_«Les assiettes sont dans la cuisine, je vais là-bas les chercher» ?_
Si oui, alors c'est un suissisme ! 

Mais comme je l'ai dit au début, comme toujours, il y a une possibilité d'intention stylistique du locuteur. Je peux considérer qu'un lieu géographiquement proche est loin dans mon esprit ou inversement...


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, je ne le dirais pas… Mais je ne dirais pas non plus :

_Les assiettes sont dans la cuisine, je vais les *y* chercher._

N.B.: Je ne dis pas que ce _y_ est faux, puisqu'il est correct, mais je ne dirais pas cette phrase spontanément…



> Mais comme je l'ai dit au début, comme toujours, il y a une possibilité d'intention stylistique du locuteur. Je peux considérer qu'un lieu géographiquement proche est loin dans mon esprit ou inversement...


En effet !


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> Non, je ne le dirais pas… Mais je ne dirais pas non plus :
> _Les assiettes sont dans la cuisine, je vais les *y* chercher._



Là, je suis bien d'accord, moi non plus. 
Je crois que l'enseignement du français-langue-étrangère fait une trop large place aux remplacements des compléments par *Y* (voir les exercices que font nos correspondants).

En français, on ne remplace pas tant de choses que ça par Y...


----------



## SophiePaquin

Bonjour,

Quelle est la différence entre 'y' et 'là'?

J'aimerais dire, 'J'espère que tu as passé du bon temps en France, mêmi si tu (y) étais (là) pour le travail.''

merci !


----------



## xtrasystole

It's either _'y'_ or _'là'_, not both. 

_
'J'espère que tu as passé du bon temps en France, mêm*e* si tu y étais pour le travail'.

'J'espère que tu as passé du bon temps en France, mêm*e* si tu étais là pour le travail'. _


----------



## SophiePaquin

Il n'y a pas de différence entre les deux?


----------



## Laürenar

For the second sentence, it would not sound natural to my ears without the _-bas_:
_'J'espère que tu as passé du bon temps en France, même si tu étais là*-bas* pour le travail'._


----------



## SophiePaquin

Alors, si je voulais dire ''Just let me know when you want me to come and I'll be there'' est-ce que je pourrais dire ''[…] je serai là-(bas)/j'y serai'' ?


----------



## zita beretta

Hello SophiePaquin
"[…] je serai là" is for me more natural.
[…]


----------



## Chelsea19

*Je serais là ou J'y serais?*

Hello

I would like to know if two these expression are correct in French. is there any difference between them?

Thanks a lot/Merci beaucoup


----------



## Welshie

They are both grammatically possible:

Je suis à ... => J'y suis => J'y serais 
Je suis là => Je serais là

However they are different. "Je suis là" normally means either:

1. I am physically here, in this place. Ie: "T'es où?" "Je suis là!" (Where are you?/I'm here)
or
2. Figuratively - I am there for you, I will support you in times of trouble.

J'y suis is less common, I think. Aside from being a fixed expression meaning "I've worked it out", you might want to use it in occasions like this:

"Tu vas où?" "Je vais à l'école, j'y serai pendant un moment" (Where are you going? / I'm going to school, I'll be there for a while).

You can extend these sentences to the conditional tense if you like..


----------



## frenchlady

j'y *serai*  (future) :  implique que l'on a précisé le lieu avant : "y" remplace cité auparavant. "J'y serai " insiste vraiment sur le lieu.

ex : Tu as rendez-vous à 10 heures, *à la mairie* . - OK, j'*y* serai.

je *serai* là : insiste plus sur la présence de la personne (qu'elle soit physique, ou psychologique d'ailleurs = si tu as besoin de moi, je serai là).


----------



## Dave1982

Je ne peux pas trouver quelquechose dans mon dictionnaire qui m'aide à faire la différence... Tout que je sais est qu'ils signifient "there", mais je doute qu'ils soient identique.

J'y suis allé = Je suis allé là ?
J'y étais = J'étais là ?

D'autres exemples serait apprecié aussi 

Merci beaucoup 

Je suis desolée si tu ne peut pas me comprendre.


----------



## itka

1) _*Là
Là*_ est un adverbe de lieu.
Il indique l'endroit où se trouve/se produit quelque chose :
_Je suis là.
Vous travaillez là ?_

2) *Y
"y"* fonctionne généralement comme _pronom_, c'est à dire qu'il remplace un complément qui a déjà été cité, pour éviter de répéter son nom.
_Je vis *à Paris*. - Est-ce que vous *y *travaillez aussi ?
_
Y peut ainsi remplacer un complément de lieu introduit par la préposition "*à*".
_Vous allez *à *Paris ? Oui, nous *y* allons._
Il ne peut pas remplacer un complément de lieu qui n'est pas introduit par à (sauf dans le cas exceptionnel du verbe "habiter").

Mais "y" remplace aussi d'autres compléments, qui n'indiquent pas un lieu, s'ils sont introduits par la préposition "à" :
_Vous pensez à votre examen ? - Oui, j'y pense.
_
Ces explications sont sommaires. La question est compliquée, mais tu pourras ensuite l'approfondir en lisant des livres de grammaire.


----------



## shapirog

Bonjour,
I'm curious about when to use y vs là when expressing the idea of going "there".  For example, if you're saying "I'm going there tomorrow" do you say "J'y vais demain" or "Je vais là demain".  When would you use y and when would use là?

merci d'avance


----------



## Aoyama

To make things simple "J'y vais demain" is what you would use in general.
"Je vais là demain" could be used in some special cases, when talking with someone about a given place, like :
"Tu connais le restaurant XX ? Oui, justement, j'étais là hier soir". But you could also as well say "j'y étais hier soir".


----------



## shanya

Hi,
You use the "y" when you already mentionned the subject in the sentence before e.g:
A: Tu vas chez le coiffeur là? ( _là_ means here _right now_)
B: Oui, j'y vais tout de suite. (y = chez le coiffeur)

[…]


----------



## the_nidster

*Les agents de police* ont-ils trouvé *le cadavre dans la cave?*

I must answer this question using personal pronouns. 

Is it possible to say: "Oui, ils l'y ont trouvé"

I guess I'm getting confused because there is the 'dans la cave' part which I am trying to replace with 'y'

Can it be done? Or should I ignore it and just say: 

"Oui, ils l'ont trouvé dans la cave"? or "Oui, ils l'ont trouvé là"?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Both of your suggestions are indeed correct from a pure grammatical standpoint. In other words, they would be correct for your exercise, but a native would probably find a workaround in speech because _l'y_ doesn't sound nice. Also, we usually use _là-bas_ rather than just _là_ to mean “there.”

_Oui, ils l'y ont trouvé.
Oui, ils l'ont trouvé là.
Oui, ils l'ont trouvé là-bas._ (better)
_Oui, c'est là-bas qu'ils l'ont trouvé._ (most idiomatic)


----------



## vidar

Can we say 'j'y étais' as well as j'étais là ? Why does j'étais là not have the y which i thought was mandatory when talking about location ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Both _y_ and _là(-bas)_ may be used as a translation of “there.”

_J'*y* étais._ 
_J'étais *là*._ 
_J'étais *là-bas*._


----------



## Peter Lost in french

Hi everyone i hope someone can advise me to the best way to say 
"Although i arrived there early ( place already mentioned ) there was already a queue."

1 .Bien que j'y sois arrivé tôt, il 'y avait déjà une file d'attente.
2. Bien que j' sois arrivé tôt là-bas il 'y avait déjà une file d'attente.

Neither seem right to me but there again i am only a beginner and what i know 
is very limited.


----------



## David Michael

Je pense que la première option est bien, puisque, le lieu a été mentionné
"Bien que j'y sois arrivé…"


----------



## Yendred

"_Bien que j'sois arrivé..._" is spoken language.
In written language, the elision never occurs before a consonant: _Bien que je sois arrivé..._


----------



## Peter Lost in french

Merci Yendred, je vous en suis très reconnaissant.

Je vous remercie David.


----------



## Maître Capello

Both _y_ and _là-bas_ are possible, but _là-bas_ is more frequent in the common language:

_bien que j'*y* sois arrivé tôt
bien que je sois arrivé tôt *là-bas*_


----------

